# Barista express morning woes



## MHeath (Feb 13, 2021)

I've had my machine 5 years now and am currently using it with a separate grinder, a Vario. One thing that annoys me is in the mornings it just can't pull a shot, it always chokes using the previous days grind settings. I pull a full blank shots first but I assume it's something to do with in the afternoon when it's really hot it just performs differently? Is this the case with all machines? Ie you have to dial in again in the morning?

it's frustrating!


----------



## Frog (Sep 13, 2020)

Is this when using the vario?

Have you tried heating up machine and grinder for 30 minutes before pulling the first shot?


----------



## MHeath (Feb 13, 2021)

Frog said:


> Is this when using the vario?
> 
> Have you tried heating up machine and grinder for 30 minutes before pulling the first shot?


 Yes regardless of the grinder I use it does the same thing. In fairness, I probably don't wait a full 30 mins, maybe 15 and pull 3 blank shots


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You probably need to waste some grounds in the morning.

If you think a BE takes 30min to heat up I'd suspect you don't actually own one. Other than needing some flushing etc initially they are ready when they say they are.


----------



## MHeath (Feb 13, 2021)

ajohn said:


> You probably need to waste some grounds in the morning.
> 
> If you think a BE takes 30min to heat up I'd suspect you don't actually own one. Other than needing some flushing etc initially they are ready when they say they are.


 The only thing I could think of really that's affecting it this way in the morning. Maybe your right and it just needs dialling in differently in the morning


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Grinds in the grinder can dry, go stale and even stick to each other to some degree when left standing. This should only happen when a grinder is used with the hopper on. The answer is to grind until they have been ejected and throw them away. The amount depends on the grinder. I'd be inclined to say 10g or so.


----------



## MHeath (Feb 13, 2021)

ajohn said:


> Grinds in the grinder can dry, go stale and even stick to each other to some degree when left standing. This should only happen when a grinder is used with the hopper on. The answer is to grind until they have been ejected and throw them away. The amount depends on the grinder. I'd be inclined to say 10g or so.


 I'm using a separate grinder, single dosing and making sure it is clear before I add the beans. For some reason in the mornings it just chokes up and I have to grind a lot coarser


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

I have a BE, can't say I've noticed anything like that. Once dialled in I don't really adjust much, maybe a turn near the end of a bag as the beans are getting older but nothing like you describe. Maybe vacuum out grinder and start again? Has this only started happening since the Vario? maybe go back to BE grinder and see if it makes any difference ?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Other than what I mentioned not something that has happened for me with several different grinders so pass.


----------

